# Worked my first MVC



## MMiz (Aug 18, 2004)

Link to news story

Link to more detailed police press release (PDF Format)

At approx. 20:00 my unit was dispatched to an accident on the main interstate running through the city we serve.  We had a couple ALS units on scene, along with our BLS unit, and two PFR units (Paramedics in Tahoes).  

I ended up having to crawl around a bit in the mud, and ended up being covered head to toe.  

Three patients were transported, and one pronounced dead on scene.

I worked the rest of the night covered in mud, not having a change of clothing.  We responded to both emergency and non-emergency BLS transports in our muddy coditions.  

I've worked in EMS for over six months and hadn't back boarded a single person.  That night my partner and I were joking around, and I said that we were going to backboard someone, even if it was someone who broke their toe.  We ended up backboarding several people that night.

Sorry about the lack of details, I must admit I'm not doing the best of handling the situation.  My body is extremely sore from lifting the heavy individuals up in awkward positions, and slipping a few times.  I'm pretty drained, but hopefully I'll get back in the swing of things.

That shift was going to be my last for a while, until I get settled into school and whatnot.  I just hope that I have a desire to go back into EMS.  They say you should get right back on the horse once you fall off, but I'm not scheduled to work anytime soon, and have no desire to.

That may help explain the lack of my activity on the forum.  As always, thanks for understanding.  This was not only my first MVC, but also the first time I've teched a pt running RLS, and we had PD on board.

It definitely was an experience I wont forget.


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 18, 2004)

You won't forget it.  When you do, it's time to get out.  I'm sure that you did what you needed to do, and took the best care of the patients that you could.  Just remind yourself of that, and it will help you deal with what you saw, what you did, etc.  After four years, I still HATE MVCs.  My friends make fun of me for buckling my seatbelt everytime I sit anywhere in the car, but I always say "if you've seen what I've seen..."

Take some time for yourself, get ready for school, do something that you find fun and that you like.  It will help you get through it and you will later be able to use it as a learning experience, and also a reference point.  Sometimes it doesn't seem like it gets any easier, just different.  But come back, we need people like you!!!


----------



## cbdemt (Aug 18, 2004)

ditto.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 18, 2004)

As far as I can tell, you did everything by the book.

Your body will come back around in a couple of days, especially if you do some stretching exercises to loosen it up.

This is the type of call that we, as EMS providers, can make a huge difference in patient outcome.  Let's face it, trauma is what keeps us coming back for more, because we can see a result of our actions almost immediately, whereas with a medical patient, the results are less obvious and less immediate.

If you want to talk about the call, we're here for you (I'm sure you knew that already.)  But definately take some time for yourself, because a distracted medic is not doing the best they can for their patients.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for everyone's support, I really do appreciate it.

I saw one of my patients walking on TV today, so that's a relief.

We'll see if I regain my faith in EMS and our job.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Aug 19, 2004)

We all have those calls that stick with us, good or bad. I had nightmares about the traumatic full arrest I was on during my training ride-along for a month or so afterwards. I can still vividly remember the scene and the patient, while there's calls a couple weeks ago that I can't remember any detail about. 

Just remember...we don't cause the injuries, we don't put the people into the situation they're in. We just respond and do the best we can. And its not up to us whether the patient makes it or not. All can do is give them the best care that we can.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 19, 2004)

Okay, just an update here.

In the past few days I've talked with people from work, my partner, and others, and feel much more comfortable about the situation.

I was actually thinking of picking up a shift or two in the next few days, but the dry cleaners said my single uniform wont be ready until Monday.  I was literally covered head to toe in mud, with a shirt covered in several bodily fluids.  Exciting, I know.

I appreciate everyone's kind words, and am glad I finally have one under my belt.

Take care


----------



## kyleybug (Sep 12, 2004)

I have never posted anything on this site before, I have been only a silent observant to all of the stories since I am also a newbiw to EMS. I just felt i had to respond to this one. I have only been with an actual EMS service for 3 months and I guess I picked a busy one because I am shocked at the lack of "sightings" you have had in 6 months time. On my very first day we lost our first pt with his wife of 50 yrs standing right there, he was blue already when we got to the scene. The very next day we had a simple call for a fall from a bed that the pt was standing on hanging curtains, no big deal, she didn't fall far.....yeah right head injury that became unresponsive in the 4 mins. that it took to transport, never even flinched at the amonia. I have alsready worked a triple shooting, which still bothers me because the youngest of the three was DOA and his father was really close to it upon arrival. The other crew lost the father enroute and our guy made it with a gun shot to the head, he was lucky it passed all the way thru and missed the little brain he had. Our pt was intoxicated and had to be on crack because he thought he was superman, and had the strength of him too. He threatened me as I am a female and he wanted me to be his new girlfriend, (yeah, that's the kind of man I want!) Our guy was the only survivor and it sucked because he was the one who started it all, he took two lives from one family and I am having a hard time dealing with the justice of that. I would never quit EMS I love it and it is in my bones already. I am an EMT-IV and sometimes run the BLS truck with a driver and hate days like that, I want the action! I hope that you continue with your training and can come to terms with your call, you do everything you can and take it one call at a time, we don't make the decision of life or death for our  pt. we can only assist them in trying to stay alive, it ultimately is not our call. Good luck with all you do and keep up the good work, we do need more like you out there, i work with some that are just burnt out and don't care anymore.......I will never be like that.


----------



## EMS Maniac (Oct 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kyleybug_@Sep 12 2004, 06:57 AM
> * I have never posted anything on this site before, I have been only a silent observant to all of the stories since I am also a newbiw to EMS. I just felt i had to respond to this one. I have only been with an actual EMS service for 3 months and I guess I picked a busy one because I am shocked at the lack of "sightings" you have had in 6 months time. On my very first day we lost our first pt with his wife of 50 yrs standing right there, he was blue already when we got to the scene. The very next day we had a simple call for a fall from a bed that the pt was standing on hanging curtains, no big deal, she didn't fall far.....yeah right head injury that became unresponsive in the 4 mins. that it took to transport, never even flinched at the amonia. I have alsready worked a triple shooting, which still bothers me because the youngest of the three was DOA and his father was really close to it upon arrival. The other crew lost the father enroute and our guy made it with a gun shot to the head, he was lucky it passed all the way thru and missed the little brain he had. Our pt was intoxicated and had to be on crack because he thought he was superman, and had the strength of him too. He threatened me as I am a female and he wanted me to be his new girlfriend, (yeah, that's the kind of man I want!) Our guy was the only survivor and it sucked because he was the one who started it all, he took two lives from one family and I am having a hard time dealing with the justice of that. I would never quit EMS I love it and it is in my bones already. I am an EMT-IV and sometimes run the BLS truck with a driver and hate days like that, I want the action! I hope that you continue with your training and can come to terms with your call, you do everything you can and take it one call at a time, we don't make the decision of life or death for our pt. we can only assist them in trying to stay alive, it ultimately is not our call. Good luck with all you do and keep up the good work, we do need more like you out there, i work with some that are just burnt out and don't care anymore.......I will never be like that. *


Sounds like your guy was on PCP - that makes them think they are superman and gives them the strength to go with it.  It has been my experience (as limited as it is, only 2 years in EMS) that the idiots are always the ones who slide by.  Like the Drunk Driver that wipes out the family of 5, and staggers away unscathed.  I have learned to focus on MOI/NOI and not all the other "goodies" that go along with it - unless of course the goodies are pertinent to patient care.
That's how I keep my sanity.  I love my job and my volly service - I know that there are times when I really make a difference and that's what I hold onto.


----------



## kyleybug (Oct 8, 2004)

He was on crack and was intoxicated. We also found out that the DOA was HIV and Hep C pos. Our guy had his blood all over him, there was a good fight between the two before the guns came out. I guess in a way justice was served on that day , it just took a while to find out! Our man is still locked away, still behind those good old bars that will keep him from finding me. I am still hoping that with so much intoxication he doesn't remember me, until court that is! We haven't had any more like that since, yeah we've had the suicides 3 to be exact...all very successful, they just know how to do it right down here. I will take those any day as to the innocent ones that jsut happen to be at the wrong place at the wrong time. This job really is demanding mentally but I still wouldn't trade it, I love it too much. :blink:


----------

